

Almost 10 Years of Intel CPUs Compared - Hates_
http://www.techspot.com/article/1039-ten-years-intel-cpu-compared/

======
nly
I'd really like to see extensive single-threaded benchmarks normalised over
clock frequency. The two single thread benchmarks show a 2-3x factor
improvement between the Haswell and the E6600, but that's a 2.4 GHz to 4.0 GHz
leap in clock.

Power consumption aside, and given that the E6600 could be overclocked to
~4GHz in 2007, how far have we come in single-threaded perf?

------
znpy
I'm trading this parte on mobile but The page will continuously hijack me to
advertising pages.

